# How hot is it?



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

Too damn hot.










Even my dog appreciates the air conditioning.


----------



## SaucyJack (Mar 8, 2017)

Got to 31C here today. That's plenty hot for me. I don't miss the days living in Ontario when it would be too hot to breathe.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

There have already been 16 heat related deaths in Southern Quebec. I'd be a miserable sweat-bag monster in stretch of Ontario and Quebec.


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

Interesting that I heard about those deaths in Quebec but nothing about Ontario.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Temp in my truck showed 38 this afternoon. Love it.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

It's hot here, but practically no humidex which is a rarity. So while it's not weather I'd want to be too active in, it could be worse. It would be mid 40's with humidex for sure. It's still 32 at 7 pm though, that's toasty.


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

Played golf today and must say it was brutal !!!! Getting too old for this shit.


----------



## Daniel Grenier (Jun 24, 2008)

Raked, seeded, top soiled and watered a large area of my lawn today. It was hot shoveling dirt. Good thing it didn’t snow. It would have been very unpleasant to snow blow in this kind of weather!


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

buncha sissies, i think. have you guys even seen OUR weather forecast?


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

marcos said:


> Played golf today and must say it was brutal !!!! Getting too old for this shit.


I did that in the middle of the day yesterday, then did band practice in our sauna jam room at night. I was feeling delirious by the time I went to sleep.


----------



## Morkolo (Dec 9, 2010)

SaucyJack said:


> Got to 31C here today. That's plenty hot for me. I don't miss the days living in Ontario when it would be too hot to breathe.


Just under 30 on the west coast, I'll take winter any day.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

It's hot enough for me to be aware I'm complaining about it a lot.

Car doesn't have A/C right now and I have to go to Toronto again tomorrow, not fun. It's fine when traffic is moving and there's a breeze, but soon as you hit the milton/west side standstill... death.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

29 feels like 37 today. Tomorrow is calling for 40 with the humidex. I've been laying tile in Brad Marchand's new mansion, and its basically a giant greenhouse. So many windows, so many heats.


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

Yeah, I'm a cheapskate when it comes to using the AC in the car. I pretty much have to be in a state that's approaching heat exhaustion before I'll roll up the windows and crank the AC. Needless to say, I've used it sparingly over the last few days.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

It was so hot here today, I saw a dog chasing a cat down the street and they were both walking.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

JBFairthorne said:


> Yeah, I'm a cheapskate when it comes to using the AC in the car. I pretty much have to be in a state that's approaching heat exhaustion before I'll roll up the windows and crank the AC. Needless to say, I've used it sparingly over the last few days.


it's funny you say that, because i have found that i am similar, in that way. i like the OPTION but i rarely use it. this being the first car i've had with working a/c since 1986, i thought i would use it far more than i do. i just like the open air more, as if i were some sort of dog with his head out the window. hahahaha


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Years ago my TA had a crapped out rad and I’d removed the AC stuff to make the car lighter. In this kind of weather you had to turn the heater and fan on so the heater core would keep the car from over heating..lol


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

https://www.theonion.com/scientists-trace-heat-wave-to-massive-star-at-center-of-1819572838


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

JBFairthorne said:


> Yeah, I'm a cheapskate when it comes to using the AC in the car. I pretty much have to be in a state that's approaching heat exhaustion before I'll roll up the windows and crank the AC. Needless to say, I've used it sparingly over the last few days.


I used to do the same until mythbusters did an episode about ac versus windows down. 




Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

Robert1950 said:


> There have already been 16 heat related deaths in Southern Quebec. I'd be a miserable sweat-bag monster in stretch of Ontario and Quebec.


I get into my car just to get an extra cold blast of air.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

Daniel Grenier said:


> Raked, seeded, top soiled and watered a large area of my lawn today. It was hot shoveling dirt. Good thing it didn’t snow. It would have been very unpleasant to snow blow in this kind of weather!


You’re also lucky there were no raging tsunamis. That would have wrecked havoc with your dirt spreading.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

butterknucket said:


> https://www.theonion.com/scientists-trace-heat-wave-to-massive-star-at-center-of-1819572838


I had heard of that theory before too. Kinda makes sense in a weird sort of way.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

Budda said:


> It's hot enough for me to be aware I'm complaining about it a lot.
> 
> Car doesn't have A/C right now and I have to go to Toronto again tomorrow, not fun. It's fine when traffic is moving and there's a breeze, but soon as you hit the milton/west side standstill... death.


You are a masochist.


----------



## Guest (Jul 5, 2018)




----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Currently in Goderich Ontario 26C, 35C humidex. Heat warning in effect.

Otis Dog was good for 5 or 6 tosses of the frisbee then just stopped and looked at me as if to say, "Are you nucking futs?"

There were a few drops of rain, but then none.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

Low 30s here, but not oppressive. Can't remember the last time we had a smog day. Low 30s with smog used to be unbearable, and I'm pretty healthy.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

1SweetRide said:


> I had heard of that theory before too. Kinda makes sense in a weird sort of way.


Don't fall for every conspiracy theory on the internet.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Hot and dry.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

Wardo said:


> Years ago my TA had a crapped out rad and I’d removed the AC stuff to make the car lighter. In this kind of weather you had to turn the heater and fan on so the heater core would keep the car from over heating..lol


I couldn't keep my CRX cool on the track this weekend, even with the doubled sized rad in it. Only time it cooled off was after a rod bearing created two ventilation holes in the block.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

cboutilier said:


> I couldn't keep my CRX cool on the track this weekend, even with the doubled sized rad in it. Only time it cooled off was after a rod bearing created two ventilation holes in the block.


Ouch


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

cboutilier said:


> I couldn't keep my CRX cool on the track this weekend, even with the doubled sized rad in it. Only time it cooled off was after a rod bearing created two ventilation holes in the block.


Friends are racing at the Glen this weekend. I can’t go because I will be working which so much more fun.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## SaucyJack (Mar 8, 2017)

Morkolo said:


> Just under 30 on the west coast, I'll take winter any day.


18C....we're back to normal again.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## mawmow (Nov 14, 2017)

Well, I guess we are beating all highest records as well as period lenght.
I golf, walking, every morning by 6:32, drinking 2-3 liters of water on each round...
And, believe it or not, my score is improving !
This period is supposed to end tonight with lightning storms...


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Geezuz. This isn't the bloody Sports Illustrated swim suit edition.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

More importantly, death toll up to 33 in Quebec

Heat wave kills 33 in Canadian province


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

Was 92 F in our pool last night. Had to get out to cool down.

I remember the days when I commuted from Mississauga to Markham in my MG (my only vehicle at the time) ........................ stopped on the 401 surrounded by transports, wearing a 3-piece suit, top down, and the heater on to keep the car from overheating. Clutch in - clutch out. 10 feet forward, clutch in ...................................


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

Robert1950 said:


> Geezuz. This isn't the bloody Sports Illustrated swim suit edition.


It is now!


----------



## ZeroGravity (Mar 25, 2016)

I'll be heading out on the bike (pedal kind) when I get home. Love this weather


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

ZeroGravity said:


> I'll be heading out on the bike (pedal kind) when I get home. Love this weather


Yes, but that is easy when you are pedaling in "Zero Gravity".

It was supposed to be only 30C here today. It is presently 34C. Thankfully, we are getting a break tomorrow. At least our nearby lake is now warm enough to swim in thanks to you guys in Ontario sending us this heatwave.


----------



## Guest (Jul 5, 2018)




----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

ZeroGravity said:


> I'll be heading out on the bike (pedal kind) when I get home. Love this weather


You can gladly have my share. I'm not much good for anything when the temperature goes above 22 or so.


----------



## ZeroGravity (Mar 25, 2016)

I did a leisurely paced 55km yesterday. The heat here isn't accompanied by the usual Ottawa 95% humidity so if you keep moving, don't push too hard, and stay hydrated it's not that bad. The slight breeze along the river helped too. Pool and beer after didn't hurt either...


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

butterknucket said:


> It is now!


It was...then it wasn't..quite as much.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

greco said:


> It was...then it wasn't..quite as much.


I'll see what I can do.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

butterknucket said:


> I'll see what I can do.


Appreciate the thought...but you can't really "undo" the impact of the pic in @laristotle 's post #53


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

greco said:


> Appreciate the thought...but you can't really "undo" the impact of the pic in @laristotle 's post #53


I think it's good to be inclusive.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

butterknucket said:


> I think it's good to be inclusive.


Thanks for my laugh for the day!!


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Can hardly wait for winter! 

Snow glorious snow.

You can dress as warm as you need to be. 

This heat is oppressive.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Guest (Jul 5, 2018)




----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

I will avoid this thread then


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2018)

Rain! Finally!
And a beautiful lightning and thunder show too.
Temp dropped 9°


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

It rained a little bit but it's still hot and humid out. I could go for watching a storm tonight.


----------



## Distortion (Sep 16, 2015)

I have been welding up trailers 9 hours a day. Any roofers out there ? You got it bad.


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

Roofer here. Fortunately I'm self employed so I call it quits when I want. In this heat I've been starting earlier and calling it a day by 2, then going for a swim in the lake when I get home. I make a point of not talking to customers when I'm hot, sweaty, dirty...and generally crabby.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

JBFairthorne said:


> Roofer here. Fortunately I'm self employed so I call it quits when I want. In this heat I've been starting earlier and calling it a day by 2, then going for a swim in the lake when I get home. I make a point of not talking to customers when I'm hot, sweaty, dirty...and generally crabby.


I hear you. When I worked in Brampton, I often went home between one and three in the afternoon on hot days. I can remember days when the water in my bucket would get hot just from the heat on the windows! 

And your patience does get tested when we are hot and sweaty and usually tired as well. Being on the roof like your are is about as hot as it can get. When I was in the HVAC/R business one of my customers told me he was getting sick to his stomach and looked at the thermometer in his shirt pocket. It read 130F. I'm sure as a roofer you have experienced that a number of times.


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

Yep...but the absolute worst was...

One super hot day, like these, I had to tie in a bathroom exhaust fan to a roof vent I installed. The house was hot. The roof was really hot. The attic was unbearable. It was cramped and being an attic you have to watch where you step and move carefully. I was in there maybe 20 minutes and when I got out I thought I was going to die. 2nd worst I've ever felt in my life (worst was right after a seizure, overheated induced, reaction to a prescription). It took me an hour in the bathroom splashing cold water over my melon to be able to walk to my truck.


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2018)




----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

JBFairthorne said:


> Yep...but the absolute worst was...
> 
> One super hot day, like these, I had to tie in a bathroom exhaust fan to a roof vent I installed. The house was hot. The roof was really hot. The attic was unbearable. It was cramped and being an attic you have to watch where you step and move carefully. I was in there maybe 20 minutes and when I got out I thought I was going to die. 2nd worst I've ever felt in my life (worst was right after a seizure, overheated induced, reaction to a prescription). It took me an hour in the bathroom splashing cold water over my melon to be able to walk to my truck.


Attics can easily reach 140F and higher. It sounds like you were the victim of heat exhaustion or something similar.


----------



## 10409 (Dec 11, 2011)

was so hot in ottawa last week that i saw a junkie putting copper back into an AC unit


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Robert1950 said:


> I will avoid this thread then


Why? Just curious


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Lola said:


> Why? Just curious


The adolescent nature of some of the posts.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Robert1950 said:


> The adolescent nature of some of the posts.


I would agree. Good call Robert!


----------

